

Myspace sneaking into Google search results?  - shealan

I was doing some research on the music website Bandcamp and decided to search for information on how many users it had. Upon searching for "Bandcamp million users" a funny thing happened... Every single result was one for Myspace, and none even mentioned Bandcamp. What's going on here??<p>https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&#38;sugexp=les%3B&#38;gs_nf=3&#38;tok=Q888851u8rs5UZpBz8fSiQ&#38;cp=22&#38;gs_id=2e&#38;xhr=t&#38;q=bandcamp+million+users&#38;pf=p&#38;sclient=psy-ab&#38;oq=bandcamp+million+users&#38;gs_l=&#38;pbx=1&#38;bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&#38;fp=d68bae7275fecda7&#38;bpcl=38897761&#38;biw=1345&#38;bih=1314
======
coldclimate
71,600 results for that query but add in -myspace and you get over 200,000 -
double weird
[https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&spell=1&q=bandcamp+m...](https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&spell=1&q=bandcamp+million+users+-myspace&sa=X&ei=jR-
tUPbnFtS5hAfX2YDwAg&ved=0CBwQvwUoAA&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=aa4e9656384d9063&bpcl=38897761&biw=1587&bih=783)

------
burriko
How strange. Google even highlights the term MySpace in the results as if it
was one of the search terms.

~~~
RossM
Could be that Bandcamp or MySpace has become a synonym of the other (in
Google's index)? As far as I'm aware, this sort of paring is done
automatically.

------
swanify
Yea very strange - why is MySpace highlighted as a keyword, something going on
here!

------
tyang
Because the enemy (MySpace) of your enemy (Facebook) is your friend.

